# Some inspiration pictures (some not so much)



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Thought I would share some beautiful pics from my dives this summer. Some NOT so beautiful. SORRY

FW sponges


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the dam's. I have never seen any made like that.


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

Those dams are very cool, were are these taken?


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Id love to get some more information about those freshwater sponges. I think they're really cool organisms


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

The last picture is very thought provoking, scape-wise.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

These were taken in Oscoda MI. at Iargo Springs. 



cbachmann said:


> Id love to get some more information about those freshwater sponges. I think they're really cool organisms


I too would like to dig deeper into these. I have been talking to numerous divers and this past summer seems to be an explosion of species of sponges. I have dove this lake for 5 years and never seen them. This past year they were ever where. I also seen a couple FW jellies but couldn't get any pictures as the camera wouldn't focus on clear things. The sponges other divers are seeing are in Lake Heron on wreaks. They have said that they resemble vase sponges like Callyspongia but not as colorful. 

I have more not so nice pictures but I'm at my parents house and the internet is to slow to upload pictures to PB.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok here are the rest

Anyone need any driftwood for there tanks?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

And now the not so nice pictures:







Pulling some new DW for the tank.


----------

